# Aviary Heaters?



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

What sort of aviary heater would be suitable for canaries indoor area (inside a garage) of the aviary to keep them warm at night? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Tubular electric are the safest...The smallest just over 100watts.But that will only just take the edge off the cold.If you can fit it near the birds it saves warming the whole room.If inside the flight make a mesh cover to keep the birds off.
Shop around...some places half the price of others.


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks again


----------

